# Anyone want my South Africa week?



## rapmarks (Jan 16, 2007)

I am about to give it back to the resort.  laLucia Sands, 3 bedroom, week 41 , week has not been booked for 2007, maintenance fees due now.


----------



## gdeluca (Jan 16, 2007)

How much are you asking?  You can PM me if you like.  Thank you,

gigi


----------



## Dave M (Jan 17, 2007)

The week is free. If it weren't, the posting wouldn't be allowed here!


----------



## ladycody (Jan 17, 2007)

Can you post what the MF's are?


----------



## gdeluca (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry Dave!  Duh....


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 17, 2007)

maintenance fees are difficult as they go by the exchange rate of the day.  i estimate $475 to 500, but I am not sure.  last year the second installment was $50 less than the first in US dollars, though it was the same amount in SA money.  

If I can't get anyting arranged within the next several days, i will have to pay the maintenance fee and spacebank the week, then give it away for the following year.


----------



## Mimi (Jan 18, 2007)

rapmarks:  Did you try to contact Danie Schutte at Invest A Dime? That's who bought our MA units last August. Others on TUG were also pleased with him. His email is investad@mweb.co.za


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 19, 2007)

Mimi,last summer Dani said he would buy my week.  He asked for all kinds of information, including our drivers license.  After receiving them, He then never responded again.  After a few weeks I emailed him and he said he had decided not to buy the week as he only dealt in a certain area.  I am sorry, but I do not trust someone who aacts in the manner he does, regardless of others testimonials.


----------



## KHolleger (Jan 19, 2007)

What color designation is this week?


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 19, 2007)

Why not put it on bidshares for $1 opening bid?


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 19, 2007)

I'll add that to the list.  I have had three emails, and i am getting close to the Jan 31 date where the rates go up on the maintenace fee if not paid.  so i may pay this years maintenance fee, spacebank it and either let the resort sell it, give it away, or try to sell it cheap.


----------

